# Comparing the 3 Cello Soloist options in CineSoloists, Tina Guo and Berlin 1st Chairs



## Dave McD (Aug 27, 2022)

I put together a sound comparison of the 3 Cello Soloists. I tend to focus on the realism of the vibrato and other expressive techniques. I like a sumptuous slow cello in general. But you may focus on some other detail like to
”room” of the recording, the tone of the instrument, or effective legato:


----------



## Dave McD (Aug 30, 2022)

Nice composition but no cellist can play that.


----------



## Dave McD (Aug 30, 2022)

Dave McD said:


> Nice composition but no cellist can play that.


So Sue me or StaffPad, jerk.


----------



## Dave McD (Aug 30, 2022)

Dave McD said:


> So Sue me or StaffPad, jerk.


Food fight.


----------



## Dave McD (Aug 30, 2022)

Dave McD said:


> Food fight.


Sorry, I wanted to show actual comments To justify the effort.


----------



## PebbleStream (Aug 30, 2022)

Anybody seeing this happen to own Embertone's cello library? How do these stack up to it?


----------

